# For all you newbies that need cheap stuff



## walker (3 Dec 2007)

I popped into Wilkinson's the weekend (not a shop I venture often, honest) and found they do cycle bits. I was able to pick up a bike cover for around £3 and a sprocket cleaner for £2. they did other stuff there too so if your on a budget pop by.


----------



## domtyler (3 Dec 2007)

I didn't know you spent your weekends hanging around Wilkinsons walker? How long has this been going on?


----------



## DLB (3 Dec 2007)

domtyler said:


> I didn't know you spent your weekends hanging around Wilkinsons walker? How long has this been going on?



should he be allowed to post on here after a confession like that?? 

(oh and the bike cover is £2.50 and not £3 as stated)


----------



## walker (3 Dec 2007)

domtyler said:


> I didn't know you spent your weekends hanging around Wilkinsons walker? How long has this been going on?



Its not something I care to share with everyone. But I was in there for a good deed and I was buying my Nan a new Airer for her house, rather than doing my weekly shopping in there, thats the honest truth


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Dec 2007)

What's Wilkinsons?


----------



## domtyler (3 Dec 2007)

Fab Foodie said:


> What's Wilkinsons?



Harvey Nicks it ain't!


----------



## DLB (3 Dec 2007)

Fab Foodie said:


> What's Wilkinsons?


A hardware/general store that has shops in the north of england. sells a multitude of stuff (so i'm told )


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Dec 2007)

DLB said:


> A hardware/general store that has shops in the north of england. sells a multitude of stuff (so i'm told )



What's the...'North of England'?


----------



## walker (3 Dec 2007)

Fab Foodie said:


> What's the...'North of England'?



its a place outside the M25


----------



## Paulus (3 Dec 2007)

Unfortunately I know that there is one in St Albans. Not quite the frozen north. I feel really silly now that I've owned up to that fact.


----------



## Chris James (3 Dec 2007)

Fab Foodie said:


> What's the...'North of England'?



The centre of the Universe.


----------



## TheDoctor (3 Dec 2007)

There's one in Hitchin too. And Watford.
A Wlkinsons, that is. Not the North of England.


----------



## surfgurl (3 Dec 2007)

We've got Wilkinsons down here in the West Country. 
Ok, we're not Oop North, more sort of west of London village.


----------



## Brock (3 Dec 2007)

There's one in Ramsgate I think... Do I win?


----------



## col (4 Dec 2007)

We have one,budgie seed sticks are only 25p instead of £1.20 from other places.


----------



## Blue (4 Dec 2007)

And we all thought that was a mini pump in the back pocket of your jersey!!


----------



## Arch (4 Dec 2007)

Leicestershire has them. Never seen one up here in Yorkshire. Locally,our equivalent is Boyes, which also has a haberdashery department with knitting supplies..


----------



## John Ponting (4 Dec 2007)

Arch said:


> Leicestershire has them. Never seen one up here in Yorkshire. Locally,our equivalent is Boyes, which also has a* haberdashery department with knitting supplies*..




that will explain why I've never been in one when I've been in Yorkshire.


----------



## DLB (4 Dec 2007)

Arch said:


> Leicestershire has them. Never seen one up here in Yorkshire. Locally,our equivalent is Boyes, which also has a haberdashery department with knitting supplies..



there's loads in yorkshire - leeds, donnie, sheffield, rotherham, worksop....

i guess this is because the main headquarters is in yorkshire. Didn't reaise you had them south of the Watford gap tho.


----------



## Arch (4 Dec 2007)

DLB said:


> there's loads in yorkshire - leeds, donnie, sheffield, rotherham, *worksop*....
> 
> i guess this is because the main headquarters is in yorkshire. Didn't reaise you had them south of the Watford gap tho.




Worksop is Notts...

Well, we don't have one in York, as far as I know. Maybe Boyes (and Barnitts, our local hardware store) have conered the market...


----------



## Chris James (4 Dec 2007)

DLB said:


> there's loads in yorkshire - leeds, donnie, sheffield, rotherham, worksop....
> 
> i guess this is because the main headquarters is in yorkshire. Didn't reaise you had them south of the Watford gap tho.



I guess York is too posh for Wilkos? I bet there is one hidden away somewhere though.

There is one in Chester and Chester is considerably posher than York.

Cestrian Chris


----------



## Arch (4 Dec 2007)

Ah, not in York but there is one in Selby...


----------



## punkypossum (4 Dec 2007)

Wilkos is ace, can't beat it! They sell everything you could possibly want and a lot cheaper than most places!!!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2007)

punkypossum said:


> Wilkos is ace, can't beat it! They sell everything you could possibly want and a lot cheaper than most places!!!


There is a Wilkos in Halifax. I got a very good head torch for under £10 there last year.


----------



## Alan Frame (4 Dec 2007)

Wilkos is a great shop. Why pay more for exactly the same item elsewhere ? Unless you actally want to pay more in which case the old adage " a fool and his money are easily parted " probably applies.

Cyclists never used to be such a snobby lot [yeh, yeh, generalisation I know]


----------



## bonj2 (4 Dec 2007)

Arch said:


> Worksop is Notts...
> 
> Well, we don't have one in York, as far as I know. Maybe Boyes (and Barnitts, our local hardware store) have conered the market...



worksop is in notts you're right arch but only just 
interestingly wilko's head office and massive distribution centre is at worksop, I regularly drive past it on the A57, always a massive fleet of wilko's lorries there.

yes wilko's do sell cycling gear. However on more than one occasion i've been there i've been so impressed by the cheapness i've overlooked the fact they don't actually have the correct part - and just bought the nearest one, thinking it will do, only to find it actually won't do. e.g. bought some v-brake blocks from there, only to find they didn't fit, and a 27" inner tube, only to find it didn't fit. They thankfully refunded the inner tube, but not the brake blocks as i'd butchered them to try to make them fit but decided against using them in the end.

got one of their budget crudcatchers, 'bout as much use as a chocolate fire guard.

thumbs up to their tyre levers though - 75p for 3 compared to 2 or 3 quid on wiggle and never let me down! and water bottle, top comes off a bit easy but again, can't complain for 75p.


----------



## col (4 Dec 2007)

My wifes favourite perfume,Organza is only £15 in wilkinsons,£25 anywhere else.


----------



## Arch (5 Dec 2007)

bonj said:


> worksop is in notts you're right arch but only just



I'm not proud, 'only just' right is good enough for me...



> and water bottle, top comes off a bit easy but again, can't complain for 75p.



Ah, that would suit me, I always end up struggling to unscrew my water bottle tops, having screwed them down tight, or struggling with those pop-on/off sorts because they are too tight... I have long artistic delicate fingers, you see...

The one thing Wilkinsons have apparently stopped selling (or you couldn't get them for a while) was 'Golden Fleece' scouring pads. My Mum uses them and when she couldn't get them in Wilko, she had me go look in Boyes, and they had them, so everyso often, I'd send her a pack... One year I gave her some wrapped up at Christmas...  (And yes, I had got her a proper present!)


----------



## DLB (5 Dec 2007)

Arch said:


> The one thing Wilkinsons have apparently stopped selling (or you couldn't get them for a while) was 'Golden Fleece' scouring pads. My Mum uses them and when she couldn't get them in Wilko, she had me go look in Boyes, and they had them, so everyso often, I'd send her a pack... One year I gave her some wrapped up at Christmas...  (And yes, I had got her a proper present!)




i wish you were my daughter - what a wonderful present 

I'm so glad this is a wilko forum and not a cycling forum!!


----------



## ChrisKH (5 Dec 2007)

I never had Dartford down as the North of England. Even I'm further North than that (by about a mile).


----------



## walker (5 Dec 2007)

ChrisKH said:


> I never had Dartford down as the North of England. Even I'm further North than that (by about a mile).



Never said it was pikachu


----------



## Over The Hill (11 Dec 2007)

Have you noticed that the class of the shop staff matches the shop. If you go in Waitrose or M&S they are a bit posh and get a bit rough when you get down to Tesco but then are really a bit Vicky Pollard by the time you get to Wilkinsons. 
BUT is it that the shop chooses the right staff for the shop or do the workers only apply to work in the shop they feel OK in? 
Then I guess we do the same in choosing where we shop! 

On the subject of cheap shops - whenever I go in PoundLand (with a big sign saying everything is a pound) somone always holds up an item and asks a member of staff "how much is this?".


----------



## Aperitif (11 Dec 2007)

Over The Hill said:


> On the subject of cheap shops - whenever I go in PoundLand (with a big sign saying everything is a pound) somone always holds up an item and asks a member of staff "how much is this?".



"bogof" comes the reply...


----------



## LordoftheTeapot (12 Dec 2007)

Wilkinsons was founded in Leicester.


----------



## CotterPin (12 Dec 2007)

Over The Hill said:


> Have you noticed that the class of the shop staff matches the shop. If you go in Waitrose or M&S they are a bit posh and get a bit rough when you get down to Tesco but then are really a bit Vicky Pollard by the time you get to Wilkinsons.
> BUT is it that the shop chooses the right staff for the shop or do the workers only apply to work in the shop they feel OK in?
> Then I guess we do the same in choosing where we shop!
> 
> On the subject of cheap shops - whenever I go in PoundLand (with a big sign saying everything is a pound) somone always holds up an item and asks a member of staff "how much is this?".



I have a Morrisons and a Waitrose close to where I live. On payday I go to Waitrose, the rest of the month to Morrisons.  There is a definite change in staff and clientelle. Everything seems more relaxed and chilled in Waitrose. In Morrisons everyone is running around like headless chickens (no doubt trying the buying up the cheap stock of headless chickens )

PS - there's a Wilkos in Weymouth - is that south enough to be in the north?


----------



## Mortiroloboy (12 Dec 2007)

bonj said:


> worksop is in notts you're right arch but only just
> interestingly wilko's head office and massive distribution centre is at worksop, I regularly drive past it on the A57, always a massive fleet of wilko's lorries there.
> yes wilko's do sell cycling gear. However on more than one occasion i've been there i've been so impressed by the cheapness i've overlooked the fact they don't actually have the correct part - and just bought the nearest one, thinking it will do, only to find it actually won't do. e.g. bought some v-brake blocks from there, only to find they didn't fit, and a 27" inner tube, only to find it didn't fit. They thankfully refunded the inner tube, but not the brake blocks as i'd butchered them to try to make them fit but decided against using them in the end.
> 
> ...




No, really I wonder why there are so many Wilkinson lorries at their *HQ* and MASSIVE distribution centre


----------



## HJ (14 Dec 2007)

If your looking for cheap cycling gear Chain Reaction Cycles have a sale on. If you are look for a cheap supermarket, just go to Lidil, and if you just want to be ripped off try Halfrauds...


----------



## Zoiders (15 Dec 2007)

Wilkos do backups for 3 squid or so, a white and a red together

They are as good - if not the same as the branded ones


----------



## Arch (17 Dec 2007)

Zoiders said:


> Wilkos do backups for 3 squid or so, a white and a red together
> 
> They are as good - if not the same as the branded ones



Yeah, I've got those, only mine came from our local version, Boyes.


----------



## EWR93 (5 Jul 2009)

DLB said:


> there's loads in yorkshire - leeds, donnie, sheffield, rotherham, worksop....



Worksop is in Nottinghamshire, not Yorkshire.


----------



## rednax86 (6 Jul 2009)

Wow.. an 18month bump. Lol.


----------



## Sadlsor (18 Aug 2009)

Lol. Nowt wrong with Wilko's - it's where the smart people spend their hard earned cash on the same stuff the mugs pay three times as much for! 

I'm defo gonna check out their cycling gear - thanks for the tip.


----------



## lukesdad (19 Aug 2009)

Get most of my bike gear on the net, evrything else from wilkos lbs is pants. M&s and waitrose staff are as thick as the rest.


----------



## Headgardener (19 Aug 2009)

What slightly mistifies me is why a man who gives his location as Perth, Oz is popping into a Wilco's somewhere in northern England.


----------



## rusky (19 Aug 2009)

They have them down south too, along with real ale rather than the shandy they drink oop north


----------

